# ARKANSAS 3 Year Rabies Law Effective 1/1/10



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*ARKANSAS -- Updated Rabies Control Act Allows Longer Vaccination Intervals*http://www.todaysthv.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=95265&catid=2

"The updated Rabies Control Act has new rules passed by the State Board of Health that allow for a longer interval between rabies vaccinations for dogs and cats. The new rules will become effective January 1, 2010. 

If a three-year vaccine is chosen, the pet will be required to be revaccinated three years later."


----------

